# Netfile line 9913 missed



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

About 2 minutes after we filed my wife's return, we realized we got my line 9913 filled in but missed my wife's line. It is unclear if and how I would go about fixing this, or even if I should bother trying, as it has no effect on the actual tax owed.

Any thoughts?

Thanks again.

hboy43


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

After you receive your Notice of Assessment, file a modification.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought my taxes were complicated, but I've never gotten as far as line 9913. What pray tell does it relate to?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

9913 is on the supplemental "netfile" form that does not exist if filing by paper. It is not part of the tax calculation, I think it is a hint to cra to check up on you for some reason.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Most software I have used provides an alert and requires you to fill in the 9xxx lines. I think they are to do with a break down of sources of interest? But is there a 9913? I recall 9910, 9911, 9909 being the interest break down. OK, I found it. 
Field 9913 - Interest expenses included in claim on line 221
This box shows the amount of interest expenses reported in Part IV of Schedule 4 that relates to money borrowed to earn interest, dividend, or royalty income, or to acquire an interest in a limited partnership or a partnership in which you are not an active partner.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

OK, thanks for that info. 
I have 42 pages of income tax crap, but nowhere does a 9913 appear.
I miss the joy of shoving all that paper into the return envelope and mailing it off in anticipation of some poor bugger on the other end having to digest it.
Clicking a netfile button just doesn't provide the same perverse satisfaction. :grumpy:


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> OK, thanks for that info.
> I have 42 pages of income tax crap, but nowhere does a 9913 appear.
> I miss the joy of shoving all that paper into the return envelope and mailing it off in anticipation of some poor bugger on the other end having to digest it.
> Clicking a netfile button just doesn't provide the same perverse satisfaction.


This is why until a couple of seasons ago, l would use studio tax, then transcribe to paper. Depending on how much hassle I get over this 9913 stuff, I may go back to filing paper.


----------



## modul (Mar 3, 2016)

question: if it makes no difference to tax owed or any carryovers, why bother stirring things up by changing it now? I could see if in the future you have to do a reassess or something then maybe, but otherwise I don't see why to bother


----------

